# met an old bully and we had a "fight"



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

yesterday i was at the mall and i went to the bathroom as i got out she did too and we were the only ones.. last year in my old school when i had SA she was a total bully and made it hard on me, she's violent too. so anyway we stare at each other, long silence at least 6 seconds and it had to be broken i sed "what did u do to your hair" (it was part green) so she sed "what'd god sdo to your face" i sed "made it beautiful" ("unlike u (shes ugly!) whuich she didnt hear coz: she shoved me and sed "u wanna start a fight in the bathroom! i kicked her back-hard (yay! ) and i said Ok wanna i know karate ( i did for a month anyway h so thats a plus) and in that second i decided not to stoop to her level and i was still shockked walked out as she sed "what karate?" and she didnt follow (so i didnt anniciate any other fight damnit)..
she deserves to be kncked out and i regret NOT haing a fight with her shes such a *)^&*(! she totally made my SA worse last year
Did i do the right thing??


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

ps if this ever happens again i think i just might do a Knee-breaker on her (which i know how to) and totally kick ***


----------



## jeepy97_21 (Nov 2, 2005)

beating her up would definatly probably make you feel better lol, but not worth getting in trouble with the law these days. I always try to get out of a fight if I can. Usually I get so mad at someone when it gets to that point, that they usually back down lol. But I guess being six feet one inches tall and 220 lbs helps lol
Thats what works for me anyways.

The main thing to remember, is that there are some bad ignorant people out there, and try not to take it personally when someone picks on you. Chances are that they have their own major insecurities and pick on people just to make them feel better about theirselves anyways.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

jeepy97_21 said:


> beating her up would definatly probably make you feel better lol, but not worth getting in trouble with the law these days. I always try to get out of a fight if I can. Usually I get so mad at someone when it gets to that point, that they usually back down lol. But I guess being six feet one inches tall and 220 lbs helps lol
> Thats what works for me anyways.
> 
> The main thing to remember, is that there are some bad ignorant people out there, and try not to take it personally when someone picks on you. Chances are that they have their own major insecurities and pick on people just to make them feel better about theirselves anyways.


ok about the law- doesnt do much about little fights under the age of 18 so no biggie..
and yes there area rrogant people like her, i never meet any nowadays this is like a rush into the past, but if i do meet her again i think i will kick her ***.. ur 6 feet 1 so ur pretty safe! no really, most people would have a fight so why should i be a goody goody.. i'll be that in other situations but this is a special case and i had no witnesses i shouldv'e done it *regrets*.. the chances that'll happen r 0 and i might meet her but shes never alone so.... i dunno.. i'll put it int he back of my ind for now but if we meet again i'll totally kick *** or at least call her a buncha names and if i'm in a good mood and surrounded by people i'll just stare at her like a freak..


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

SweetAngel said:


> no really, most people would have a fight so why should i be a goody goody


If averageness is what you're going for, sure, fight. Nobody can compel you to want to be better than average.

Personally I don't see what good it does to let bullies change you into feeding their own behavior back to them (if you think it teaches them a lesson... no, I think it confirms their ideas of how the world is supposed to work and tells them they need to train to win the fights). Especially when she can't really do anything to you anymore, pity seems best. As the Buddha put it, "Holding on to anger is like grasping a hot coal with the intent of throwing it at someone else; you are the one getting burned."


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

Paul said:


> SweetAngel said:
> 
> 
> > no really, most people would have a fight so why should i be a goody goody
> ...


hmm u got a point.. i'm not trying to teach her anything, i just want her to be really mad.. but good point, its not worth being mad and i do pity her her friends are all junky's and stuff.. she got addicted to smoiking when she was under 14.. i think i'll take your advice, seeing as i'ma much better person i wont "feed her own behavior back".. thanks~!


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes.


----------

